# Family History



## Ice fyre (Jul 11, 2008)

I work at the National Archives of Scotland and we are just opening a family history centre. The Scotsman did and article on it thought I would post a link to it.

How a simple search made strangers from the past come alive - Scotsman.com News

Link to our website is on there too I think.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 11, 2008)

I have Scottish ancestors; however, the ones that crossed the border from Dumfries and Galloway (where they and their forebears had lived for 5-600 years) into Cumbria almost certainly did so before 1855/1885 (whichever it is).

Were the records kept before then always parish records (or the equivalent) or are there other ways to search?


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 3, 2009)

An interesting subject for you, Oh Dark Lord!  Actually delving back into the family history can be very rewarding, even for those who were not born in Scotland! 

I was contacted by a second cousin last year and found out that my Grandfather actually had a brother!  I've been contacted by two other people since then and we are trying to tie all the loose ends up, such as why I have seven Great Uncles and they only have five!  I've also found two girls who were in the same 'infants class' as I was!

I hope you enjoy your work there Ice


----------



## Pyan (Jan 3, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> I have Scottish ancestors; however, the ones that crossed the border from Dumfries and Galloway (where they and their forebears had lived for 5-600 years) into Cumbria almost certainly did so before 1855/1885 (whichever it is).



As did mine, Ursa - if fact they enjoyed doing it so much, they did it many, many times, usually taking back the odd souvenir (or two or three, or sometimes the whole flock...).


----------



## Peter Graham (Jan 5, 2009)

"If tha had fower legs, tha' wouldna stand theer lang"

(Possibly apocryphal words of Auld Wat of Harden as he passed a haystack en route home from a raid).

Regards,

Peter


----------



## Dave (Jan 13, 2009)

So who has searched the 1911 Census, just released today:
Welcome to the official 1911 Census website

I have, but they haven't scanned Northumberland, Durham and Cumberland yet, so I could only do my wife's great grandparents, and not mine.


----------

